# Smokingpipes has Stonehaven if you hurry!!!



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

4 noggins posted and ran out yesterday with a limit of 16oz to a customer. Doesn't look like SP has a limit. Better buy now!

Esoterica Stonehaven 8oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, just ordered an 8oz bag among other things :biggrin:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know - I was poking around yesterday on smkpipes, and the "other folks also like" suggestion came up below something I was browsing, with Stonie! 8oz baggie! Click, add, click, checkout. Now the question is if they actually SEND me what I ordered, lately they have not been treating me right -grumble-


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> ....Now the question is if they actually SEND me what I ordered, lately they have not been treating me right -grumble-


I must have missed this story on another thread? What'd they do?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I must have missed this story on another thread? What'd they do?


Ah, I had just grumbled vaguely before too - long story but the bottom line was they didn't treat me right, after I put their kids through college and all with my incessant orders. This is their last chance of redemption, I better get my Stoney :boohoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Ah, I had just grumbled vaguely before too - long story but the bottom line was they didn't treat me right, after I put their kids through college and all with my incessant orders. This is their last chance of redemption, I better get my Stoney :boohoo:


I think we'd all feel better if we had some stonehaven............


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Too late, out of stock already. out:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Too late, out of stock already. out:


Yeah it ran out by the end of the day. My 8oz baggie is "supposedly" shipped, I'll withhold judgement (and wisecracks) until I have it in my greasy paws on Monday :banana:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I got mine the day before from 4noggins. They were completely sold out by noon the day it was listed. It came in the mail yesterday. I heard Mars had some listed the same day and also sold out.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Its gone I just looked .


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Yeah it ran out by the end of the day. My 8oz baggie is "supposedly" shipped, I'll withhold judgement (and wisecracks) until I have it in my greasy paws on Monday :banana:


RJ,
Monday is a holiday, no mail.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

cherrymax said:


> RJ,
> Monday is a holiday, no mail.


The brown truck, supposedly, will be tootling over. UPS has Monday as the scheduled date, however, the best laid plans of mice and men, etc etc :boohoo:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

nate560 said:


> Its gone I just looked .


I got the last three pounds.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> I got the last three pounds.


:kicknuts:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I got the last three pounds.


Oh______Nice___!!!!:smow:

That's a lot of cud Mista Moo!!!

I guess you'll be doling out "survival rations" to us (your loyal constituents) eh? :dunno:

.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

fiddlegrin said:


> ...I guess you'll be doling out "survival rations" to us (your loyal constituents) eh?


Sadly for your proposition (this week) I am sending non-American tobacco to certain American Tolkien-sniffers, American tobacco to certain not-Americans and freshly home roasted coffee to certain heathen. Speaking as Deputy Mayor of the Pipe Forum verily I say unto you, "There's always next week. Heh heh heh."


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> The brown truck, supposedly, will be tootling over. UPS has Monday as the scheduled date, however, the best laid plans of mice and men, etc etc :boohoo:


Same here. I have a 8oz bag of Stonehaven, Dorchester, and Penzance and couple other tins scheduled for a delivery date of today. 
Anyone know if UPS is closed today because of the holiday?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

smokehouse said:


> Same here. I have a 8oz bag of Stonehaven, Dorchester, and Penzance and couple other tins scheduled for a delivery date of today.
> Anyone know if UPS is closed today because of the holiday?


Its a Federal holiday but not a "real" holiday. NY local and State things are closed today (given their efficiency rating, one wouldn't know WHEN they actually work, but I digress) - most banks and businesses are open.

My UPS tracking shows "out for delivery" and I have an 80 year old receptionist on duty to sign for it. Unfortunately, the old bat often refuses deliveries if she can't remember my name (sigh). I'll stick around as long as I can to ensure safe passage for the deliverymen.

Oh - I saw a mail truck just afore. I had to flag him down and ask what the heck he was doing, apparently they DO deliver Express Mail (now, if THAT isn't an oxymoron) today.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Got mine today, looks great, can't wait to open it & separate for cellaring!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI - looks like smokingpipes.com is now out of stock on Stonehaven. If you missed it, you've missed it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Phew! My Stonehaven arrived the other day and I sure was lucky. I _almost_ pulled a muscle lifting that heavy box. You can't smell the aroma through those foil pouches but the extra pound of Sam's Flake was packed in a poly bag and the aroma has been following me around the house.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Phew! My Stonehaven arrived the other day and I sure was lucky. I _almost_ pulled a muscle lifting that heavy box. You can't smell the aroma through those foil pouches but the extra pound of Sam's Flake was packed in a poly bag and the aroma has been following me around the house.


Phew me too. Got my 8oz bag of Stoney (thanks for leaving SOME for the rest of us, Moo!) along with a couple of pounds of assorted Sammy G's bulk "boxes". I didn't know those came in actual "boxes", very cute. Now to jar the 3+ lbs, damn now I remember why I buy tins!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Phew me too. Got my 8oz bag of Stoney (thanks for leaving SOME for the rest of us, Moo!) along with a couple of pounds of assorted Sammy G's bulk "boxes". I didn't know those came in actual "boxes", very cute. Now to jar the 3+ lbs, damn now I remember why I buy tins!


Never saw the box. Picture?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Never saw the box. Picture?


Its a flip top cardboard box, same cardboard type as a doughnut box. Flakes are stood on their sides and wrapped in wax paper. Its a beautiful sight to behold........ Sheesh, Man! You call yourself an SG fan :boom:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Noob question: I just received an 8 oz. pack of Stonehaven, how long can it be stored unopened in the pack? :ask:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Noob question: I just received an 8 oz. pack of Stonehaven, how long can it be stored unopened in the pack? :ask:


Since it's vacuum sealed, probably quite a while. I plan to take mine out soon though & put it in separate jars, one for cellaring, one for smoking!


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

So what's all the fuss about Stonehaven? What makes this tobacco so desirable? Thanks!

John


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Never saw the box. Picture?


Currently (cleverly) concealed from better-half, seeing acquisitions by the pound may result in my being pounded. When I transfer to jars I'll save the boxes for pics :wink:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

levallois said:


> So what's all the fuss about Stonehaven? What makes this tobacco so desirable? Thanks!
> 
> John


Ahhh, Stonehaven :bowdown:

Partially because its hard to get a hold of, usually comes in large 8oz bags (which CERTAIN bovines purchase in vast quantities, ahem ahem), and its a damn fine blend. Gigantic shingle sized flakes, black as the night (at least the aged ones EvanS bombed me with), and spectacular flavor. Perfect burn, its a cult classic. Well worth cashing out the 401k and purchasing massive quantities of.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Noob question: I just received an 8 oz. pack of Stonehaven, how long can it be stored unopened in the pack? :ask:


Its a question of willpower. How long can you wait before ripping the package open? :biggrin:

Get some mason jars and put away the rest. This stuff goes from exquisite to divine with a few years of rest.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Gentlemen....its back in stock at SP...at least for a little while...

8oz headed my way...


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Out of Stock again...


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

4noggins just sold an 8 oz pack on Ebay for $40.95. So, they're telling their customers they have none while they auction it off on Ebay for a few extra bucks. El Greedo strikes again.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm glad I got a pound of it the other day while smokingpipes had it in stock. :tu


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I only got 8 oz., and then gave it away...... Oh well, next time.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Stonehaven was going to make it into my #3 spot for all-time tobaccos (my goal is to limit myself to three), but the lack of availability killed it. There's lots of other great tobaccos that I can count on to get year round. Union Square, I'm looking at you for the three spot.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Stonehaven was going to make it into my #3 spot for all-time tobaccos (my goal is to limit myself to three), but the lack of availability killed it. There's lots of other great tobaccos that I can count on to get year round. Union Square, I'm looking at you for the three spot.


OK now, you aren't going to get away without telling us what one and two are.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> 4noggins just sold an 8 oz pack on Ebay for $40.95. So, they're telling their customers they have none while they auction it off on Ebay for a few extra bucks. El Greedo strikes again.


Not good.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> OK now, you aren't going to get away without telling us what one and two are.


#1 is Fillmore - I consider it the best va/per
#2 is slotted for a blend with latakia and orientals, perhaps Robusto or Key Largo, but I've got a couple tins I want to try first
#3 is the wild card, maybe a VA or anything under the sun that's not a va/per, english, or balkan

I guess I really like what G.L. Pease does for the leaf.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> 4noggins just sold an 8 oz pack on Ebay for $40.95. So, they're telling their customers they have none while they auction it off on Ebay for a few extra bucks. El Greedo strikes again.


Thanks for the "heads up", not that I'm surprised


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I just "canned" my 8oz baggie (snagged on the last shipment from smkinpps) into three half-pint mason jars. Now I remember why I buy tins, this is a pain in the posterior. I also ended up jarring a few lbs of SG stuff while I was at it. Next time, tins only for SG. Unfortunately - Stoney donna come in tins :hurt:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Never saw the box. Picture?


Minor threadjack detour, but we must placate the Moo.

Picture of the SG boxes. The pound box had naked flakes (frikkin' huge, full length of box 6" long) wrapped in wax paper like a kids sandwich. The 250gm (just over half lb) box had a vacuum sealed foil pouch. Go figure. The blend names are stickers over a blank space on the pre-printed boxes. Not sure if the vendor is "boxing" this or they come that way from Sammy G. Both boxes had a half-assed shrinkwrap, not too airtight on the full LB box, if one is inclined to purchase this size - be sure to have jars ready when ordering it. I had to scramble to find enough storage (8 oz ended up in a ziplock sheesh).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Minor threadjack detour, but we must placate the Moo.
> 
> Picture of the SG boxes. The pound box had naked flakes (frikkin' huge, full length of box 6" long) wrapped in wax paper like a kids sandwich. The 250gm (just over half lb) box had a vacuum sealed foil pouch. Go figure. The blend names are stickers over a blank space on the pre-printed boxes. Not sure if the vendor is "boxing" this or they come that way from Sammy G. Both boxes had a half-assed shrinkwrap, not too airtight on the full LB box, if one is inclined to purchase this size - be sure to have jars ready when ordering it. I had to scramble to find enough storage (8 oz ended up in a ziplock sheesh).


When I first saw those 250g containers they were listed as tins. Whoa!!! Wouldn't that have been awesome? But, alas............................... Thanks for the pics Ron.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> 4noggins just sold an 8 oz pack on Ebay for $40.95. So, they're telling their customers they have none while they auction it off on Ebay for a few extra bucks. El Greedo strikes again.


Thanks for letting us know. Now I can cross them off my list of vendors.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, smokingpipes has Stonehaven again......for now.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Just so everyone knows, smokingpipes has Stonehaven again......for now.


Not anymore ... (did Mr. Moo drive over on the putt-putt and clean em out again?)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Not anymore ... (did Mr. Moo drive over on the putt-putt and clean em out again?)


Wow, that WAS fast!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I managed to snag a bag of it today. I guess there is a benefit to being in Germany...

However, I don't smoke very fast so this bag should last me awhile, all you guys next time.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Savvy said:


> I managed to snag a bag of it today. I guess there is a benefit to being in Germany...
> 
> However, I don't smoke very fast so this bag should last me awhile, all you guys next time.


Have any more? May be worth the effort to fly out over the pond to get some :hungry:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, that WAS fast!


His moped photo did have a speedometer that went up 140 MPH.

You guys living around the Carolinas - stop emptying the shelves! :cheeky:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> His moped photo did have a speedometer that went up 140 MPH.
> 
> You guys living around the Carolinas - stop emptying the shelves! :cheeky:


Sorry. I can't help it they are only 30 - 40 minutes from me.

j/k I didn't get any this time.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Stonehaven availability isn't a problem for me. I know that I can get a bag of it whenever I want in Manhattan... of course I would have to pay double plus tax compared to buying it online.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cough*


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

And out of stock again.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> And out of stock again.


I missed it.

Did you snag any?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

4Noggins is showing Stonehaven 8oz in stock right now, but the shopping cart only allows one per customer. I think Rich is on vacation, probably skiing down some Vermont hill, so no idea if its a website glitch or ... :dude:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> 4Noggins is showing Stonehaven 8oz in stock right now, but the shopping cart only allows one per customer. I think Rich is on vacation, probably skiing down some Vermont hill, so no idea if its a website glitch or ... :dude:


It was like that before when I ordered except it was a limit of two 8oz


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> 4Noggins is showing Stonehaven 8oz in stock right now, but the shopping cart only allows one per customer. I think Rich is on vacation, probably skiing down some Vermont hill, so no idea if its a website glitch or ... :dude:


I'll find out shortly if it's a glitch :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe we should set up a stonehaven phone tree. :lol:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I called to check on why this hadn't shipped, and it turns out that it is backordered. I thought they kept a "live inventory." Decided to cancel due to moving/change of address stuff.

Oh well.

So, I went to marscigars, and found it to be a bit cheaper, and supposedly in stock (they seem to update). Unfortunately this will be sent to my apt in Brooklyn (complete with girlfriend), so it will be the beginning of having to explain TAD. Ugh. I was hoping to get in one more order before moving.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you order from smokingpipes or 4noggins?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Original order was from smokingpipes.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Finally had time to try out my pack of Stonehaven. Now I see what all the broo-ha-ha is about. Very nice, flavorfull smoke.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Original order was from smokingpipes.


Ok just curious because I ordered a bag from 4noggins.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got 2oz I can trade to a fellow brother who is suffering from SWS (Stonehaven Withdrawal Syndrome). PM me with what you've got to trade and we can see if we can work something out.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

mars definitely has it; two bags shipped this morning to some sucker in Oregon...


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Mars is out, dang...... I so want to try this ......Gotta keep an eye out sooner.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Iwan Ries shows it in stock though it's a bit pricey at $32 for the 8 oz. package.

Stonehaven - Iwan Ries & Co. Chicago's Pipe and Tobacco Store


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Ok just curious because I ordered a bag from 4noggins.


Guys - Rich @4noggins was nice enough to email from the beach (or wherever he is on vacation) - there ARE 4 bags of Stoney as of this morning. So the online inventory (limit 1 per order) seems to be valid. Shop on :rockon:

As the better half has wiped out my bank account over the last week along with the hair atop my head, I'm unable to partake of this heavenly flake, or any PAD/TADs for a while to come, feel free to grab 'em all mg:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> Guys - Rich @4noggins was nice enough to email from the beach (or wherever he is on vacation) - there ARE 4 bags of Stoney as of this morning. So the online inventory (limit 1 per order) seems to be valid. Shop on :rockon:
> 
> As the better half has wiped out my bank account over the last week along with the hair atop my head, I'm unable to partake of this heavenly flake, or any PAD/TADs for a while to come, feel free to grab 'em all mg:


Are you out of Stonehaven? If so let me know and I can help tide you over for a bit.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Are you out of Stonehaven? If so let me know and I can help tide you over for a bit.


I picked up one baggie on the last stampede - jarred most of it and smoked the leftovers mg:
I'm good for now, thanks though - with about 20 open tins and crappy weather, it will be while before I have to open another container. Probably will grab more Stoney for aging on the next sighting early in '10.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I've got 2oz I can trade to a fellow brother who is suffering from SWS (Stonehaven Withdrawal Syndrome). PM me with what you've got to trade and we can see if we can work something out.


This Stonehaven has been claimed.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Now Smokingpipes has 16 bags for Stoney available ...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Now Smokingpipes has 16 bags for Stoney available ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaand.......gone! Wish I woulda jumped on this now :mmph:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaand.......gone! Wish I woulda jumped on this now :mmph:


That was fast, both smkpp and 4noggins are all out (again). And so the adventure continues. Forget UFO sightings, we need a support group for Stonehaven sighters!


----------

